# Biking in the Laguna Beach area?



## stewie13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good riding in the Laguna Beach area? I saw another post on group rides in Newport Beach but I think a 6:30 am start is a little too early for me.

Should I just ride up and down the PCH? I always see a bunch of people doing that. I also see a bunch of people riding on Laguna Canyon Rd.

I'm coming out to CA for elite nationals so I'm not looking for too much intensity or distance.


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*laguna rides*

Riding on PCH is nice, but in the summer you are taking your life in your hands unless you ride early. If you want a safer flat ride, head north from laguna beach turn right on jamboree and make your first left into the "back bay". This is a bike path that is flat fast and safe. You can do repeats if you want or continue around and head back via laguna canyon road for a 30 mile mellow loop. If you want hills there are five great climbs in laguna (park, temple hills, summit, nyes and pacific island drive).


----------

